# Should I get a "paradise betta" at Petco?



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

Betta peeps!
First of all, I'm guessing "paradise betta" is a name they gave to this betta, because I can't find this name elsewhere. But I'm in love with these colors so I'm considering going back to get him tomorrow. Another thing....he's $20! Is that a normal price for this type? 

I haven't had a betta in a very long time. I'd like to add him to my 55gal, but I also have male guppies. I've read some pages say that they attack guppies, and I've seen other pages that say they all get along. What are your thoughts? TIA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I know lots of people don't like big chain stores but I must admit. They are what first got me into this hobby. I don't think you should hesitate because of where you buy it but I am wondering about compatibility issues. I would vote that you buy it then if it doesn't work out, bring him back. I am pretty sure that Petco takes fish back......anyone have experience with this.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd say having other fish that resemble other male bettas (bright colors, flowy fins) would stress him out. Give him his own tank and room to breath if you do get him. Betta tanks don't have to be boring. Add dinosaurs.


----------



## Korilakkuma (Jun 6, 2017)

LOL wth... paradise betta? -_- * shakes head at petco *

I think that coloration is called ' mustard gas '. 

$20 is not that bad... I've spent $40 on an imported betta from thailand. ( not including shipping )

... But personally, I wouldn't spend $20 for a betta from Petco. :/


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

If you really like that coloring, tail shape (I really like it, too) then it should be worth the $20 - go for it. But I'd have a plan B if it doesn't work out with the male guppies. It's just going to depend on the individual fish and you won't really know until you try and observe carefully.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

An exotic Anabantid you very rarely see anymore are Paradise Fish, especially the Macropodus Occelatus or Roundtail Paradise Fish.

It's a shame that Betta breeders are using this fish's name as it takes away some of name recognition that makes up the diversity of all the different types of interesting fish that have fallen out of fashion.










I think Paradise Fish are awesome. Full of interesting behavior and personality, and they get along with a lot of smaller schooling fish. They can be kept at goldfish temperatures, mine was in a 15 gallon with a school of White Clouds, without a heater at room temperature.


----------



## TormentedFishTank (May 21, 2017)

Someone has to buy it, or it will die.


----------



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm deciding to not get him. I'd would observe to see if they get along. But if they don't, then I don't have a separate place to house him. I'd feel bad returning him to petco in his little cup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



TormentedFishTank said:


> Someone has to buy it, or it will die.




Oh now I feel bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

If the fish store is worth going to they should be changing the Betta's water every day in those little cups, I know the two I worked for made the Betta displays a daily job.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

TormentedFishTank said:


> Someone has to buy it, or it will die.


And more than likely, someone will buy it. Why are you trying to guilt someone into buying a fish that might torment, or even kill their other fish? Why is spending $20 to knowingly cause a risk to a bunch of other fish preferable to or more ethical than not buying the fish because it might not work out and they'd have to return it anyways? No need to upset someone who's just trying to do right by the fish they already care for.... OP, I think you've made the right call.


----------



## TormentedFishTank (May 21, 2017)

geisterwald said:


> And more than likely, someone will buy it. Why are you trying to guilt someone into buying a fish that might torment, or even kill their other fish? Why is spending $20 to knowingly cause a risk to a bunch of other fish preferable to or more ethical than not buying the fish because it might not work out and they'd have to return it anyways? No need to upset someone who's just trying to do right by the fish they already care for.... OP, I think you've made the right call.


I wasn't trying to guilt anyone into doing anything. I certainly can't buy a betta everytime I see one in the store just because I know they will die if nobody buys them, so I didn't think I was guilt tripping anyone.

I just kind of hate that they put them in those cups to start with. There is almost always a dead one among them, or one that's about to die it seems like - usually one of the uglier ones. It's just the reality of it.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

TormentedFishTank said:


> I wasn't trying to guilt anyone into doing anything. I certainly can't buy a betta everytime I see one in the store just because I know they will die if nobody buys them, so I didn't think I was guilt tripping anyone.
> 
> I just kind of hate that they put them in those cups to start with. There is almost always a dead one among them, or one that's about to die it seems like - usually one of the uglier ones. It's just the reality of it.


That's fair, and I agree it is unfortunate. Just given the context of your reply, with OP trying to decide whether or not to buy the fish, it seemed like you were trying to persuade them to do it, suggesting they personally were responsible for whether the fish lives or dies. And they did say it made them feel bad, so it kind-of hit a nerve with me. But I totally get what you're saying here and agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

No worries! 
I also feel bad for them in those cups! I do wish I could get him, but spending another $50 to get him his own little setup, plus the cost of him, which equals getting the budget talk from my husband. No one wants that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sharper said:


> No worries!
> I also feel bad for them in those cups! I do wish I could get him, but spending another $50 to get him his own little setup, plus the cost of him, which equals getting the budget talk from my husband. No one wants that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with not adding him to your large tank-he may attack guppies, guppies could also go after his fins. If you really want him get a mesh breeder net and float him in the 55g in there-gets clean water but no fish on fish nipping. Make sure you have a lid on the tank or put a little lid on the breeder basket. Not a perm home but just so you can get him and keep for a few weeks until you get a tank setup for him.
Paradise betta is jut some bs name petco came up with to jack up price on some bettas. I notice most of them are delta tails-not a full halfmoon spread of tail, they are also often mustards-blue/black with yellow fins. King betta is another name petco came up with, its a half giant but they didn't want to call it that.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like you've made your decision, but thought I'd chime in anyway. I've kept a lot of bettas over the years, most in various sizes of community tanks, and the compatibility largely depends on the betta. I havent' personally had one yet that couldn't live in a community tank, but I have had a couple that would shred guppy tails given the opportunity. I've also had half a dozen or more that didn't. Larger tanks seem to lessen the likelihood of issues like that, so you have that in your favor. Shoot, my best friend has 2 half moon males in her 55 without any issues (not that I'm recommending that - just saying that having that kind of space makes a lot things possible that couldn't be done in a 5 or 10 gallon tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of big box but there is absolutely nothing wrong with the Bettas at Petco/Petsmart. Do you think they're breeding them or something. Petco now owns Live Aquaria so I'm sure sourcing is the same. Both of my Bettas are from Petco and they are doing outstanding. $20 is a good price for that fish.


----------

